# Hypoallergenic breeds?



## Tigs

I'm alergic to a lot of furry animals, rabbits too apparently </3, though it's something I'm going to buck up and take cause I love my buns. I know there are hypoallergenic breeds of dogs, and even some cats, but are there hypoallergenic breeds of rabbits?


----------



## pamnock

There are no hypoallergenic breeds of dogs, cats, rabbits, etc. Not only does dander harbor allergens, but so does saliva and urine.

Article on company scam of "hypoallergenic cats"

http://www.the-scientist.com/blog/display/56191/

The real scoop on hypoallergenic pets:

http://www.wisegeek.com/are-there-hypoallergenic-pets.htm


----------



## Tigs

perhaps I should rephrase/title that to 'non-shedding' rabbits?


----------



## elrohwen

No, all rabbits shed. Angoras may keep their hair more contained, as it sheds and then mats, instead of getting all over your house. However, this doesn't mean that you're not getting dander all over. And it means they need to be brushed every day, which wouldn't be very good for an allergy sufferer.

Are you sure that you're allergic to the bunnies and not the hay? Hay allergies seem to be more common and sometimes owners have a lot of success with changing to a different type of grass hay (other than timmy) and wearing gloves and a facemask while handling hay (or just having someone else handle the hay)


----------



## pamnock

How much the rabbit sheds depends a lot on the individual, but they all shed. Some are easier keeps that shed continually at a slow rate, others "blow" their coat a couple times a year.

I'm slightly allergic to rabbits, but far more so to the Angora breeds.

The only ones that don't shed would be "naked" rabbits.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Rexes are supposed to be better for allergies. I think that since their fur is shorter, the dander has less to hang on to. 
While angora's shed less, there is more fur for the dander. You can blow out the coat, but that spreads the dander around that area you are doing it. So the actual rabbit might be better, the grooming is not. To prevent matting, they need to be groomed several times a week. 
I find that I am better with the longer haired breeds and the short fur gets into my nose and clothes while the longer fur sits on top of my clothes. The dander doesn't really bother me though. 

Unless you have specifically been tested for an allergy to rabbit dander/fur/saliva, you could be allergic to something else. People can be allergic to the hay (especially dusty hay), bedding (wood shavings), food, or even the cleaning products. There are ways to minimize these and still have rabbits. A good air filter, using gloves, keeping the hay contained, using different bedding can help.


----------



## lizzy16371

:tantrum:


pamnock said:


> There are no hypoallergenic breeds of dogs, cats, rabbits, etc. Not only does dander harbor allergens, but so does saliva and urine.
> 
> Article on company scam of "hypoallergenic cats"
> 
> http://www.the-scientist.com/blog/display/56191/
> 
> The real scoop on hypoallergenic pets:
> 
> http://www.wisegeek.com/are-there-hypoallergenic-pets.htm


thats not true i have a hypoallergenic dog, a poodle, and my dad who is allergenic to dogs does not have any simtoms to her and his allergies are really bad!


----------



## lizzy16371

how do u know when u r allergic to hay and not the bunny?:thanks: and if u r what other good kinds of hay r there?


----------



## Watermelons

lizzy16371 said:


> :tantrum:
> thats not true i have a hypoallergenic dog, a poodle, and my dad who is allergenic to dogs does not have any simtoms to her and his allergies are really bad!


 
Lizzy, what Pam posted is correct. If you read the pages you will understand why, and how allergies work. The reason non shedding dogs work so well for people with allergies is because their not shedding that protein in their dander all over the place. And even within the breed each animal has a slightly different protein structure. Some may cause people to be more reactive then even their own sibling.


----------



## Blue eyes

lizzy16371 said:


> :tantrum:
> thats not true i have a hypoallergenic dog, a poodle, and my dad who is allergenic to dogs does not have any simtoms to her and his allergies are really bad!



Perhaps a distinction should be made between non-allergenic and hypoallergenic. There are some breeds of cats that produce less of the Fel-D1 allergen protein that is the ingredient in saliva that causes allergic reaction. While these cats are certainly not non-allergenic they can be hypoallergenic (less allergenic) than other cats. 

There are those who have found that their reaction to these type cats is either greatly reduced or asymptomatic as compared to other cat breeds.

So while it is true that all cats carry the allergen protein, some breeds can be tolerated by those with otherwise more severe reaction.


----------



## Sweetie

There are hypoallergenic dogs and cats. Hypoallergenic means low allergen. With rabbits, I hear that the Rex rabbit is the breed that people with allergies can handle. It is the only rabbit breed that has a low allergen that I know of.

Portuguese water dog is a hypoallergenic dog, the President's daughter is allergic to dogs so they had to get a dog that didn't trigger her allergies. Yes some poodles are hypoallergenic, but not many.


----------



## Vosify

Can you take allergy pills? I take a tiny pill of Reactine a day. (Heavily allergic to everything, my dog, rabbits, chickens, the fields, dust.) in other words I'm allergic to life haha

But a small pill a day and I don't even notice my allergies or asthma at all. All day 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Channahs

And in the case of my husband, you can outgrow the allergy. My husband's eyes used to swell shut at the mere presence of a cat. Now we have an indoor/outdoor cat with no litterbox in the house. As long as she's kept out of our bedroom, he has no reaction to her, and this includes him petting and having her in his lap. He does need to wash his hands and face after Kitty love, but otherwise he's good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Bri

Rex rabbits are great ( I have 2) I'm not allergic to them but wanted to tell you about their fur. 

They tend to "blow their coat" 2x a year. Meaning it falls out in clumps. I basically pluck my buns fur when this happens, the down side to their fur is that because it is so fine it floats in the air and sticks to Everything!! My husband thinks he's allergic to my rex but is fine with his rex ( not sure why...) 
They might be a good option for you as they do not consistently shed and require very little grooming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyLov3r

I recommend mini Rex if you like small or Rex If you like large! They are so adorable! I breed many varieties! Hope you enjoy your new bunny!


----------



## njbunny

Watermelons said:


> Lizzy, what Pam posted is correct. If you read the pages you will understand why, and how allergies work. The reason non shedding dogs work so well for people with allergies is because their not shedding that protein in their dander all over the place. And even within the breed each animal has a slightly different protein structure. Some may cause people to be more reactive then even their own sibling.


 

There is no such thing as a non-shedding dog. All dogs shed but the ones with hair vs. fur shed more like a human so with regular house cleaning people with allergies don't have an issue with them.


----------



## njbunny

Bri said:


> Rex rabbits are great ( I have 2) I'm not allergic to them but wanted to tell you about their fur.
> 
> They tend to "blow their coat" 2x a year. Meaning it falls out in clumps. I basically pluck my buns fur when this happens, the down side to their fur is that because it is so fine it floats in the air and sticks to Everything!! My husband thinks he's allergic to my rex but is fine with his rex ( not sure why...)
> They might be a good option for you as they do not consistently shed and require very little grooming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


 
How funny your hubby is not allergic to "his" bunny! :big wink:


----------

